# mint ma and pa carter inx



## jkinney720 (Aug 2, 2012)

i own the pair and they are a great addition to have. they're second only to my deep amethyst ss staffords master ink.


----------



## Jim (Aug 2, 2012)

They are sweet. I found this pair last year at a local antique shop. The price was surprisingly decent at 40 bucks, so I had to take them home.  ~Jim


----------



## jkinney720 (Aug 2, 2012)

picked these up from a collector for twenty dollars.


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2012)

Killer good deal there. If I ever see a set of them for 20 bucks, I'll have two sets []  ~Jim


----------



## jkinney720 (Aug 5, 2012)

Do you know what there worth. ive been told there worth over twenty a piece.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 5, 2012)

I,d say there still worth 20.00 a piece.At one time they were listed as high as about 80.00 a piece until quite a few of them showed up on the market.
   Bill


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2012)

Some of the old "price guides" used to list these things at crazy money. Like $3-400 crazy. I remember having those worthless books as a kid, seeing these inks in them and thinking how cool it would be to own a set of them. Then, I acquired "Ma", with a chip and missing her head, but I had one. That was over 20 years ago (I was 10), and I still have that scroungy little thing somewhere. I never would have dreamed then that I would see a mint pair going for $40-50 bucks, but it's cool with me.

 Now, if the skull poisons, bitters and flasks that I drooled over as a kid would just follow the lead of these little inks and drop to 20 bucks each... [8D]  ~Jim


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 1, 2012)

I like how you have them faxing away from each other lol.


> ORIGINAL:  Jim
> 
> They are sweet. I found this pair last year at a local antique shop. The price was surprisingly decent at 40 bucks, so I had to take them home.  ~Jim
> 
> []


----------



## simpleman (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice find. Sorry Im no help with their value. $20.00 each sounds like a fair deal. 

http://www.zazzle.com/â€‹graphiconedesign*


----------

